# The october changes



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

what are the october DWA changes going to be
i know the mangrove snake is going to be taken off the list but what else??
cheers
:grin1:


----------



## masticophis (Jan 14, 2007)

As far as snakes go then sand snakes (psammophis) come off, 4 species go on but cant remember them all offhand, xenodon (false viper), one of the philodryas (not barons racer though), and two other ones.

Mike


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Going on...

Peruvian Racer
Argentine Black Headed snake 
South American Green Racer 
Middle Eastern Thin Tailed Scorpion 
Amazon False Viper 
Dingo

Coming off...

Wooley Lemurs 
Owl Monkey 
Squirel Monkey 
Tamarins 
Sloths 
Coatis 
Porcupines 
mangrive snakes
sand snakes
Capybara 
Kinkajou 
Racoons 
Emu 
Brazilian Wolf Spider


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Oooh, Brazalian Wolf Spider, could be fun:lol2:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

woo "goes out and buys a squirrel monkey*


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> woo "goes out and buys a squirrel monkey*


i was thinkin the exact same thing:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I wish Gilas would come off...:grin1:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

gila's are by far the sexiest lizards around!


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

markhill said:


> Oooh, Brazalian Wolf Spider, could be fun:lol2:


agreed lol I won't be rushing out for one of them!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> gila's are by far the sexiest lizards around!


fallen in love with one at Cold Blooded in rainham...i sooo want to take it home


----------



## pythonprincess (Aug 15, 2007)

*if you can help?*

Does anyone know the exact date of these changes as i have been trawling gov websites trying to find it...lol


----------

